# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Steunzolen-helpen ze echt?

## dodo

Hallo,

Je hebt zeker gehoord van airwalk, steunzolen voor in je schoenen. Die je waarschijnlijk ook op t.v. gezien hebt, zouden die echt je evenwicht in stand houden en zo je rug steunen? Graag reactie van gebruikers..

----------


## dodo

Hallo, 

Je hebt het zeker gehoord van airwalk, steunzolen voor in je schoenen. Die je waarschijnlijk ook op t.v. gezien hebt, zouden die echt je evenwicht in stand houden en zo je rug steunen? Graag reactie van gebruikers..[/quote]

----------


## Rem

evenwicht in stand houden is een groot woord 
wil je meer evenwicht ga dan sporten en richt je vooral op de coordinatie van je ledematen .
je lokale sportschool kan je daar al meer over vertellen .
kand en klare steunzolen voor een voet die alleen van jou is ?
daar mag je geen wonderen van verwachten ,wel zijn ze altijd beter dan niets en geven ze altijd meer steun dan de zooltjes die in je schoenen zitten 
logisch anders zouden je schoenen eens zo duur zijn ,als ze er al bij werden verkocht.
heb je echt voetproblemen ga naar een podotherapeut !
die kan je er een professioneel advies over geven en het wordt tot een bepaald max vergoed door je ziekenfonds.(licht aan je pakket)

----------

